# Wie teste ich meine Bluetooth Anwendung



## shining (10. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor eine kleine Anwendung mit Bluetooth zu schreiben. Ich benutze die SDK 3.0 von Sun.
Bevor ich anfangen kann Code zu schreiben(sieht in den tutorials nicht so schwer aus) müsste ich noch wissen wie ich die Anwendungen Teste.

Wenn ich ein Midlet ausführe kommt das auch schön im Emulator raus. Um aber eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Handy herzustellen brauch ich ja zwei Emulatoren(einen für den Server und einen für den Client). Für den Server und den Client würde ich das selbe Midlet verwenden. Der Benutzer soll dann auswählen können ob Server oder Client sein will. Wenn ich jedoch zwei mal auf den Run Button drücke wird leider kein zweiter Emulator gestartet. Die Anwendung jedes mal aufs Handy zu kopieren scheint mir etwas lästig zu sein. 

Es wäre wirklich nett von euch wenn ihr mir bei diesem Problem weiter helfen könnt.

Danke schon mal im vorraus

Stefan


----------



## florian1x (14. Mrz 2010)

Ich schließe mich der Anfrage an.
Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## shining (17. Mrz 2010)

Ok ich habe ein Lösung gefunden.

- Window>Device Selctor auf machen.
- dann ein Gerät rechts anklicken run Project > <Projektname> auswählen.

Das ganze dann nochmal mir dem Grät nr. 2. Deshalb gibt es von jedem Gerät zwei
Stück.

Stefan


----------



## florian1x (17. Mrz 2010)

danke ich probiers mal aus. Kann man eigentlich auch von einem JAVA SE Programm eine Verbindung zu MIDlets testweise herstellen?


----------



## shining (17. Mrz 2010)

Ja denk ich mal schon. Wenn du keine Klassen verwendest dies im Java Me nicht gibt.
Die Ausgabe musst du halt stark anpassen.


----------

